# MK3 TT Getting Reversing Camera



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I am pleased about this, I have had one for 4 years now and would miss it.
One of those little features that once you have had it....


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed. I have one on my current Mk2 and wouldn't be without it! Good to see it is finally an option although I would hate to imagine the extra cost based on what Audi are charging for other options!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I too have one on my mk2, it's the only thing the wife asked me to fit, im amazed it wasn't an option 
Yeh, bet it costs a pretty penny

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've got one on my A5 and really missed it last week when I borrowed a Mk3

Surprised it wasn't an option but pleased its coming


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm I wonder what else will be coming soon as an option... cheaper SD card based sat-nav maybe...?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

More details:
Available in the UK from BW 22, £450


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

That's a real shame seeing as my car is now being built this week!!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Hmmm I wonder what else will be coming soon as an option... cheaper SD card based sat-nav maybe...?


Oh yeah! Popped in to dealer last week to check on progress & confirmed what we already suspected - SD card upgrade without Audi Connect.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Double damn! Just checked the brochure and could have spec'd it previously in addition to comfort pack!! :?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

SpudZ said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I wonder what else will be coming soon as an option... cheaper SD card based sat-nav maybe...?
> ...


So is this confirmed - you can purchase the SD Sat Nav? If yes can it be bought after your car has been built? Any price/release date info?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

MrsTT said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


I saw the new Admiral Blue seats for the Roadster on a dealer's screen at the weekend. Neither of us were very keen. I can't really describe the blue, but it didn't really have a wow factor like the red seats.

The 20 inch wheels were also back on as an option on the roadster - not an option last time I checked on the configurator.

I want to know how to have black seats with coloured stitching. It beats my dealers, but they have it many of the videos, including I think, the one that the rear camera stills were from.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

MrsTT said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


I would think so. That's what happened when I got the A3... the dealer dealt with the activation and programming. Takes about an hour or two I think...?

I would email my sales person about it, but still waiting on a reply back from an earlier message! :?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The dealer couldn't definitely confirm but did strongly imply that 'if he was a betting man' it would be happening. Quoted the A3 and confirmed via technical that the sat nav equipped vehicles had no different internals compared to those that didn't.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

An updated brochure is available from Audi UK, the Reversing Camera is now in this brochure.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I was told only last Month by a Audi salesperson, that sat nav can't be fitted unless at the factory at time of build, would be interested if i can purchase a reverse camera kit for my Month old TT ultra, had one in my scirocco and 2014 A3 sportback


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

MrsTT said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


Apologies, can someone please explain what is now available re Sat Nav compared to what was previously unavailable, as Sherry is a little (totally) confused?

Thanks!

By way of a small return, a video demonstration of the reverse camera mode that the stills were from is at around minute 16.30 (though I recommend watching the whole gig) here:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing changed - so far this is all speculation.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> Nothing changed - so far this is all speculation.


I agree, and that speculation is not backed up by the Audi UK planning sheet for the 2016 TT (BW22 onward).
download/file.php?id=168897&mode=view


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing changed - so far this is all speculation.
> ...


I see. Thank you, both.


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Does anyone else think that £450 is a wee bit steep for a reversing camera?

I don't think I paid that when I got mine on my A3?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Speculation it may be, but would you take a chance on a eighteen hundred quid sat nav when in all probability there's a strong possibility of a £500 SD alternative?

Of course Audi UK aren't going to be confirming? Why would they when their money is made on factory options. They were the same with the A3 and look what happened there. The TT TFT internals are identical whether you order sat or not & that was confirmed by technical.

It'll follow the A3 approach - A year down the line the profit will go to dealers via an SD.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The SD sat nav option wouldn't really require any changes from the factory since its all done by the dealer anyway...?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

SpudZ said:


> Speculation it may be, but would you take a chance on a eighteen hundred quid sat nav when in all probability there's a strong possibility of a £500 SD alternative?
> 
> Of course Audi UK aren't going to be confirming? Why would they when their money is made on factory options. They were the same with the A3 and look what happened there. The TT TFT internals are identical whether you order sat or not & that was confirmed by technical.
> 
> It'll follow the A3 approach - A year down the line the profit will go to dealers via an SD.


So if you were to purchase the A3 sat nav and insert into the TT SD port would it function?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the key question is... are we sure that all TT's (those with and without the Technology pack) have a GPS antenna installed at factory? That is certainly the case with the A3 and the SD sat nav installation is done by the dealer. I think they need to configure/program it to tie in with the chassis number. It's the same with some Mercedes and the Becker Navigation module which goes into a slot in the glove box - it doesn't need to be programmed by the dealer tho.

I'm not sure if the SD card from an A3 would work in a TT - remember the A3 has 2 display screens which are used for navigation (centre one and DIS between rev counter and speedo). Would be good to try it though!


----------



## Ed_in_motion (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi!! I will open a new thread to explain in detail my case but I can confirm that in order to get Sat Nav into your TTs you will need to change the unit on the glove compartment, where you insert the SD cards. The unit that allows the installation and usage of the Sat Nav is different from the standard one.

I know this because it has been done in my TT. The bad news are that these upgraded units cost around 1.800 € (I saw the official email from Audi Spain explaning it) and you have to add the SD card for maps and activation (450 € in Spain).


----------

